# L'elenco telefonico si paga. In bolletta. Ecco come disdire.



## admin (12 Luglio 2015)

Avete ricevuto il nuovo elenco telefonico 2015? Sapete che non è gratuito ma si paga? Il costo viene addebitato, automaticamente, sulle bollette telefoniche dei gestori ai quali si è abbonati. Il prezzo varia da 1,17 a 3 euro. Considerato che nell'era di internet l'elenco telefonico cartaceo non è più necessario (per cercare un numero basta andare su paginebianche.it) si può chiedere al proprio gestore di non ricevere più l'elenco telefonico. E, di conseguenza, smettere di pagare quei pochi euro che, complessivamente (considerati tutti gli abbonati in Italia), diventano circa 40 milioni di euro annui di incasso. Come fare? Se si è abbonati alla Telecom, basta telefonare al servizio clienti. Per Fastweb, invece, è necessario inviare una mail al servizio clienti. Per gli altri gestori potrebbe servire una raccomandata.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2015)

Per me stampare l'elenco telefonico nel 2015 deve essere considerato un attentato all'umanità.


----------



## Pamparulez (12 Luglio 2015)

Siamo la repubblica delle banane. L'importante è tutelare le caste, i furbi, furbetti, e spremere i cittadini.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me stampare l'elenco telefonico nel 2015 deve essere considerato un attentato all'umanità.



Vabbè ma un po' di nostalgia per il passato fa sempre bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma un po' di nostalgia per il passato fa sempre bene.





Un sacco di materiale sprecato senza alcun senso, è roba da mettere in galera chi lo produce e chi lo usa.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un sacco di materiale sprecato senza alcun senso, è roba da mettere in galera chi lo produce e chi lo usa.



Addiritturaaaaa


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Addiritturaaaaa



Vabbè esagero ma è da scemi sprecare materiale e compromettere l'ambiente per una cosa che si può trovare facilissimamente su internet.


----------

